# DP 1.1 IST



## Mojo Magnum

I am on the  DP 1.1 IST course which starts in a few days.  According to the :CFSCE course calendar this will be the pilot for this course.  
I have not recieved any information other than the course message.  Can anyone tell me more about what the next 7 weeks have in store for me/us and what will be required regarding kit?


----------



## 211RadOp

Here is the link (DWAN) for the CFSCE joining instructions:

http://cfsce.kingston.mil.ca/About/Joining_inst_e.asp

I have been trying to find out the same information for one of my Cpls that is attending the same course as you.  

As this appears to be a classroom course, you should  only need your CADPAT and DEU.  If you are coming from out of town the day before the crse starts, you are to report to the duty centre in B6 upon arrival.  If you arrive during work hours, report to the Forde Building to get your package.  If I get any more info I will follow up here.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

This course is ideal for the basic computer user.  It's CSN all over again, literally.  What we didn't know is, it's the "3's" course for IST, if you compete this course, you ARE IST.  

Have Fun!


----------



## 211RadOp

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> ...if you compete this course, you ARE IST.



Not necessarily.  I had an ACISS on the crse and he is remaining ACISS.


----------



## Sig_Des

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> What we didn't know is, it's the "3's" course for IST, if you compete this course, you ARE IST.



From my understanding of the briefs and the writing boards, The 1.1's are the introduction to the streams.  You are only officially an IST/LCT/CST until you have completed that particular sub-occupations DP 2.1.


----------



## PuckChaser

Yep, the streams seem to be working far different from what everyone was briefed on. I have 2 pers doing ACISS Core DP 2.1, one is staying Core the other is going IST. Why an IST pers would need Tac Comm Sys Specialist course, I have no idea.


----------



## Sig_Des

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yep, the streams seem to be working far different from what everyone was briefed on. I have 2 pers doing ACISS Core DP 2.1, one is staying Core the other is going IST. Why an IST pers would need Tac Comm Sys Specialist course, I have no idea.



Didn't realize there were starting to run the core 2.1 already. It's basically a revamp of the old FC course and an MCR admin portion. I can't think of any reason why an IST would need it at all. Unless they're going to consider the HNM software and LDN'd vehicles as a network that ACISS core's can't handle


----------



## PuckChaser

I believe this is one of the many pilot courses. The pers in question both just finished DP2 ACISS so perhaps they're bringing in pers regardless of sub occ to help with the critique.


----------



## Sig_Des

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I believe this is one of the many pilot courses. The pers in question both just finished DP2 ACISS so perhaps they're bringing in pers regardless of sub occ to help with the critique.



Fair enough, will be interesting to see how it goes. Either way, I don't have to go back to the school for quite
 a while, and I plan on avoiding K-town for as long as I can afford.

There was supposed to be a DL package for the core 2.1. Do you know if your members did/are doing that in residency?


----------



## PuckChaser

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Fair enough, will be interesting to see how it goes. Either way, I don't have to go back to the school for quite
> a while, and I plan on avoiding K-town for as long as I can afford.
> 
> There was supposed to be a DL package for the core 2.1. Do you know if your members did/are doing that in residency?



They didn't complete the 2.1 DL before they went on course, not sure if they're completing in residency.


----------



## JBP

Well that's just fantastic... I was hoping the beginner IST course would be at least some server administration at a minimum. So these guys will get the "this is a computer" course in extreme, then come back to the units and have to have a "this is a server"... So it'll be like before, got it... 

 :


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Well that's just fantastic... I was hoping the beginner IST course would be at least some server administration at a minimum. So these guys will get the "this is a computer" course in extreme, then come back to the units and have to have a "this is a server"... So it'll be like before, got it...
> 
> :



Were you expecting any less? 

They are trying to maintain the cap on training days for these courses so they can push people through to the units faster. That way they can get more OJT before they are sent on these 2.1 courses. 

Throwing in a little of this and a little of that to bring them up to a server admin level right off the bat throws a huge wrench in that plan. I'd take a new Private that knows the general concepts of how a computer works, how a network works and what goes where over a bitter one who spent too much time in Kingston and is now jaded by anything Sigs related. Its extremely hard to teach someone who thinks they know everything because they were taught it in Kingston one way on course.

IS gurus are made in time, not picked from the Private Patch as I recall.


----------



## JBP

Yeah... That's the idea, pushed through to units for OJT, by the time they get to THIS course, as I understand it, they should be heading down the road or picked to be an IST. If this is the introductory course for IST, it should be somewhat more than, "This is a micro-computer, invented in blahblahblah...."... 

They'll come back to us almost as useless as most of the guys off thier 3's do anyways... So what good is it if they've already been at a unit for a year or so, get sent on this course to come back with no new knowledge! I'm sure if we pegged them as an IST and have been going to the field/doing OJT/local training this course will teach them barely anything new.

I really hope that isn't quite the case, otherwise we're back to the status quo of getting the 'check in the box' even though you know it already.

IS Gurus are made in time indeed, but not by CFSCE before, and apparently not made by them now at this rate.

Useless!


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I have to correct myself as others have done.  Confirmed by the CCO Pet, 1.1 does not mean you "are" a member of said sub occ, despite the numerous speeches I sat through in Kingston from CF members as high up as Major welcoming us as the first to officially join the IST sub occ.  Only completion of 2.1 gains you entry into the elite sub occ of your choice.  Funny, I still feel like a Rad Op


----------



## Radop

Most of the messages that I received during the ACISS briefs were accurately reflected in what they are currently doing.  The MES Managers briefed us 4 times and each time they were the same.  Some of the items were modified to fit the changing environment that we were moving into such as more courses moving towards DL.  I don't know who briefed you and when but it has always been that the DP 1.1 stream were specialists not Technologists courses.  This means that the anyone can take them.  If you look at Monitor Mass and check out your preferred stream for courses, you will notice that several courses are recognized.  In my case, WO courses are highlighted but the LST 1.1 is a recommended course for my position for a better understanding of what Linemen do.


----------



## m6

I understand that ACISS on the Reserve side of things is, more or less, ACISS Core. However, is the ISS DP1.1 strictly for Reg F  or are there some Reservist positions as well? I'd really like to get on the course but I've got a feeling the answer will be strictly Reg F. The opinions I've been given say that is the case but I haven't heard any official word.

Thanks.


----------



## Rheostatic

m6 said:
			
		

> I understand that ACISS on the Reserve side of things is, more or less, ACISS Core


... and Line.


----------



## m6

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> ... and Line.



Indeed, the linemen would fall under the "more" of the "more or less" part of my post.


----------



## RedMan

Even having done DP 2.1 in your sub-occ doesn't mean you "are" part of that sub-occ yet apparently... what seems to be the case now is that even if you are dp 2.1 mod 2 qualified CST, you are still not considered CST (00362-3) until you have done your DP 2.0.

If you start in a sub-oc stream (ie 1.1 IST) doesn't mean you will stay in that stream if there aren't enough positions open for it, by the time you get to DP 2.1.


----------



## PuckChaser

Daywalker said:
			
		

> Even having done DP 2.1 in your sub-occ doesn't mean you "are" part of that sub-occ yet apparently... what seems to be the case now is that even if you are dp 2.1 mod 2 qualified CST, you are still not considered CST (00362-3) until you have done your DP 2.0.



Which makes sense, because you need to complete all parts of your DP2 qualification in order to be a CST, otherwise you're just a CSS waiting training. Would be the same for IST and LST if for some reason you ended up in out of sequence training.


----------



## RedMan

It's too bad for a lot of these guys who went IST (and would have been say CST) and are doing 1.1, but are now being told that they might NOT be IST because those positions are filled. Also seen common core guys being put on 1.1 LST and being told there aren't open positions, but if that ever happens then you will be the first to goto DP 2.1 LST if you want it.

That's a lot of expense for courses for people who are not even guaranteed to go into that sub-oc....


----------



## Avail

m6 said:
			
		

> I understand that ACISS on the Reserve side of things is, more or less, ACISS Core. However, is the ISS DP1.1 strictly for Reg F  or are there some Reservist positions as well? I'd really like to get on the course but I've got a feeling the answer will be strictly Reg F. The opinions I've been given say that is the case but I haven't heard any official word.
> 
> Thanks.



Does anyone have the answer to this question?


----------



## chopchop

Neso said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the answer to this question?



I've heard that the IST DP1.1 will be available for F Res soon. Still waiting for the details though ...


----------



## JBP

chopchop said:
			
		

> I've heard that the IST DP1.1 will be available for F Res soon. Still waiting for the details though ...



Not to sound like an a-hole but... Is there a point in a reserve ACISS-IST?!... I don't know much about the reserve Sigs world but I thought you guys all just did Core type jobs. Except maybe in Ottawa of course.

We have tones of Reg F pers at my unit alone whom are doing -IST jobs everyday and are waiting for training like a man in a desert for a glass of water.


----------



## chopchop

IST Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Not to sound like an a-hole but... Is there a point in a reserve ACISS-IST?!... I don't know much about the reserve Sigs world but I thought you guys all just did Core type jobs. Except maybe in Ottawa of course.
> 
> We have tones of Reg F pers at my unit alone whom are doing -IST jobs everyday and are waiting for training like a man in a desert for a glass of water.


Well, who bought the first three GATR antennas in the CAF?
Who was the first to get an Internet Signal in Res Bay on Ku-band (which was supposed to be impossible)?
G6 35th Brigade (Quebec).
I don't know for other reserve units but in mine I have 5 guys in my "IT" Det who provide "IT" support during weekend exercises while we are in the field. Internet access, DWAN access, voip and stuff like that. We can make RJ-45 connectors too, you know just to be clear.  :blotto:

It's true that for people with decent civilian background in IT the IST 1.1 would be a joke. We don't really need it, the new guys get trained by the ones who came before, but still it would be nice if we did it or at least that we get it accredited on paper.

PS Don't start talking  about the IT helpdesk stuff I have done it and it takes one week at most to understand it all.


----------



## Avail

chopchop said:
			
		

> Well, who bought the first three GATR antennas in the CAF?
> Who was the first to get an Internet Signal in Res Bay on Ku-band (which was supposed to be impossible)?
> G6 35th Brigade (Quebec).
> I don't know for other reserve units but in mine I have 5 guys in my "IT" Det who provide "IT" support during weekend exercises while we are in the field. Internet access, DWAN access, voip and stuff like that. We can make RJ-45 connectors too, you know just to be clear.  :blotto:
> 
> It's true that for people with decent civilian background in IT the IST 1.1 would be a joke. We don't really need it, the new guys get trained by the ones who came before, but still it would be nice if we did it or at least that we get it accredited on paper.
> 
> PS Don't start talking  about the IT helpdesk stuff I have done it and it takes one week at most to understand it all.





Thanks for that information, chopchop. PM inbound.


----------



## JBP

chopchop said:
			
		

> Well, who bought the first three GATR antennas in the CAF?
> Who was the first to get an Internet Signal in Res Bay on Ku-band (which was supposed to be impossible)?
> G6 35th Brigade (Quebec).
> I don't know for other reserve units but in mine I have 5 guys in my "IT" Det who provide "IT" support during weekend exercises while we are in the field. Internet access, DWAN access, voip and stuff like that. We can make RJ-45 connectors too, you know just to be clear.  :blotto:
> 
> It's true that for people with decent civilian background in IT the IST 1.1 would be a joke. We don't really need it, the new guys get trained by the ones who came before, but still it would be nice if we did it or at least that we get it accredited on paper.
> 
> PS Don't start talking  about the IT helpdesk stuff I have done it and it takes one week at most to understand it all.



I am quite surprised that there are reservist ACISS doing those jobs and that's fantastic actually. As I stated, I really didn't know if there were any IST positions or types in the reservist world, no need to jump all over me about it. I used to be a reservist also!

And about helpdesk, don't bother going into it. You would have to determine which level / tier or line your talking about like 1, 2 or 3. Tier 1 helpdesk is for the n00b ISTs and is easy to learn and should be. Tier 2 is a larger jump as you should be getting exposed to more than just password resets and printer jams... Tier 3 should be everything tier 2 cannot handle and larger functional issues like services stopping and changes to the infrastructure etc... Most bases don't even operate that way like the civy world so there's not much comparison but I wouldn't say 'everyone can learn a Tier 1 helpdesk job in a week'... Everyone is not switched on enough or even wants to learn IT stuff...


----------



## Brasidas

IST Joeschmo said:
			
		

> I am quite surprised that there are reservist ACISS doing those jobs and that's fantastic actually. As I stated, I really didn't know if there were any IST positions or types in the reservist world, no need to jump all over me about it. I used to be a reservist also!



There always have been IT tasks; it was just lumped into "sig op"- without reserve LCIS, there really wasn't an alternative. I'm out of the loop as to how those short term taskings have been working out since MES, but they exist, and there are relevant tasks at the unit level (at least at some units) to justify some IST's. Since there has yet to be any formal trades training for reserve IST's, designating taskings as IST would be somewhat problematic.


----------

